# Atlas 1010 Drill Press - Pulley needed



## Earl (Nov 8, 2012)

I dug out my Atlas 1010 Drill press the other day to complete the restoration.  I cannot find the Motor Pulley  (Atlas part # 53-30)   I'm sure that I can buy a generic replacement but I don't know what the 4 step sizes are.    If anyone has any information about the 1010 motor pulley, I would greatly appreciate hearing about it.

Earl


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (May 22, 2015)

Earl said:


> I dug out my Atlas 1010 Drill press the other day to complete the restoration.  I cannot find the Motor Pulley  (Atlas part # 53-30)   I'm sure that I can buy a generic replacement but I don't know what the 4 step sizes are.    If anyone has any information about the 1010 motor pulley, I would greatly appreciate hearing about it.
> 
> Earl


old thread I know, but is that #53-30 for a 1/2" wide belt or for a 3/8" wide belt.


----------

